# Hapkidowon....?



## IcemanSK (Aug 19, 2012)

I saw this website today that seems to at least want to be akin to the Kukkiwon. It's called the Hapkidowon.

 Hapkidowon.com

Is this a Korean government sponsored place, or is this run soley by the gentleman on the site?


----------



## Kong Soo Do (Aug 20, 2012)

Looking at the website, it looks like he's attempting to create _the_ centralized Hapkido Federation.  Some of the website still appears to be under construction.  I wouldn't expect Hapkido practitioners would be leaving their current organization (if a member of one) to join this one though.


----------



## iron_ox (Aug 31, 2012)

This is an organization run by Kwang Sik Myung's brother.


----------



## Kong Soo Do (Sep 1, 2012)

iron_ox said:


> This is an organization run by Kwang Sik Myung's brother.



What's your opinion of this organization?


----------



## iron_ox (Sep 1, 2012)

Kong Soo Do said:


> What's your opinion of this organization?



Honestly, don't know that much about them, but for having been founded in 1981, they have virtually no presence, and virtually no representation...not much of an organization really.


----------



## TSL (Mar 24, 2016)

It's been several years since this topic opened but I guess is still a good chance for me to share my knowledge of it. I was a member of WHF and studied under The Late Grandmaster Kwang Sik Myung. After his passing I had to decide which direction I wanted to go and with so many Hapkido organizations it was hard to make a decision. I met Grandmaster Hong Sik Myung and he explained how he kept Hapkidowon very under ground for many years in respect for his brother and to avoid competition between the organizations and promoted Hapkidowon only between his direct students. I started to follow Hapkidowon back in 2009 and I had many personal meetings with Grandmaster Hong Sik Myung every time after every meeting with him I left more and more confident that the decision to follow him and his organization was the right one for me. He refuses to sell rank! and he makes sure that everyone certified under his organization has true knowledge of Hapkido and and is an authentic martial artist. He has shared with me several times how people from all over the world try to get aligned under him and seek immediately for rank promotions but because of lack of background many times they get denied. Of course this doesn't help him or his organization be more popular but he truly cares about keeping this art authentic. Personally, I really like this! I take this art very serious as well. I have been a member of Hapkidowon for several years now and I have had the chance to host seminars with Grandmaster Myung, also I have had the tremendous fortune to take private lessons under him and I am a witness of his impeccable Hapkido knowledge. Over the years I have seen many people claim their expertise in the art and I have met many great practitioners and great masters from all over the world but I have never seen anyone like him!! No one has ever joint locked me like he has! His technique and movements are absolutely flawless. I have learned so much from him and I feel so lucky to be aligned under him. To me this is more important then how many members his organization has at the moment (and don't get me wrong more and more people are getting to know him and Hapkidowon, and they are now getting to know his story and how he kept himself in the shadows for so long in respect for his brother) 

If you really love Hapkido and you are curious or looking for a great organization to follow or someone who can show you the original way, I would recommend you become a member and try to host a seminar with him. His technique is unbelievable and you will want more!


----------



## Davgon (Apr 9, 2017)

Thank you very much for your post. And was in the proper time to made someone to take the best decision. I hope can be easy to contact them.  If you direct contact with them maybe you can help me to start with a project. Thanks again.


----------

